
Ask HN: My post is not visible to anyone but me? - everrmore
Yesterday I submitted this post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16212222<p>Not sure what&#x27;s wrong but I&#x27;m the only one who can see it... Also no abillity to add comments...<p>Anyone know what&#x27;s with that?<p>I suspect it has something to do with the fact that my previous submissions were all on the same subject... But I have the &#x27;showdead&#x27; feature enabled in my account, and that post isn&#x27;t marked as &#x27;Dead&#x27;...<p>Can anyone clarify this for me please?
======
tomhoward
Posting the same thing over and over from a new account (before you have a
track record of good posts and comments) is likely to trigger HN's filtering
mechanisms.

New product posts should be submitted as Show HN.

If a Show HN doesn't get upvoted, it might be because people don't find it
interesting, or you might just be unlucky. Things fall through the cracks.

Keep working on your product and participating in HN with good submissions and
comments (about things other than just your own product), then try again a few
weeks later.

You can also email the moderators (hn@ycombinator.com) and they can give
feedback on how you can improve your submission to get it more attention.

~~~
everrmore
I did submit it as a Show HN, but as I said, without any description, that's
most probably why the post went unnoticed...

In this post of mine:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16197412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16197412),
the person pointed out that it may not be clear what my idea is without a
description... So I added some details in the comments, but unfortunately, at
that point the post was deep down...

Thanks for your advice.

------
troydavis
> I suspect it has something to do with the fact that my previous submissions
> were all on the same subject

Yup. Stop submitting the same thing repeatedly.

~~~
everrmore
Unfortunately I made a mistake not providing any details about the product in
my first submissions, so I decided to detail it in the last one... Too bad the
post didn't go through...

Should I try again after some time?

~~~
troydavis
> Should I try again after some time?

I’d propose a different change: actually participate. Think of Hacker News as
a way to highlight stuff you find interesting. That means the vast majority of
items you submit to HN will have been created by people other than yourself.
Don’t worry about trying to get attention, let alone the most possible
attention, for your own stuff.

~~~
everrmore
> Don’t worry about trying to get attention, let alone the most possible
> attention, for your own stuff.

This is just counter-intuitive...

As a founder, how can I not worry about getting attention? If a product
doesn't get any attention, it will just... die.

And if I'm showcasing my own product, it doesn't mean it's not interesting and
that nobody will find it interesting...

I'm not pushing too hard either, just really want to detail it further (again,
my fault for not doing it originally).

------
brudgers
This is a good question to ask the moderators using the contact link at the
bottom of the page.

